# Where to buy Selamectin (Revolution) online?



## ratcountry (Apr 23, 2013)

I've looked through the forums and found http://www.inhousepharmacy.biz, but they do not ship to Canada. (Where I live.) I have also found http://www.pets-megastore.com and it is $40+ CAD on that site. I was wondering if anyone knew of anywhere that sells it for cheaper and would ship to Canada?


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

Have you tried CanadaVetCare?


----------



## ratcountry (Apr 23, 2013)

When I go to the site it says Server Error, do you get that?


----------



## TGQ (Dec 26, 2010)

ratcountry said:


> When I go to the site it says Server Error, do you get that?


Nope. It's working for me. Maybe try another browser?


----------



## ratcountry (Apr 23, 2013)

TGQ said:


> Nope. It's working for me. Maybe try another browser?


I've tried Mozilla and Chrome, same thing for both.


----------



## zurfaces (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought from pets megastore because i felt more confident about getting a genuine product even though it wasnt as cheap. I did get a genuine product verified through pfizer and it had the correct smell and color. I have a fear of using a product like this that requires a script and it being a counterfeit and my rats just start convulsing  because it does happen! Best outcome with counterfeit meds is its something that won't hurt them but doesn't provide the relief they.need. So i bought from pets megastore confident that i wasnt going to have to worry about my ratties and after double checking with pfizer before applying i now have happy mite free rats. My poor girl had it so bad by the time it got here that she had chewed all the hair off her legs and chest. So do what you wish but i can tell you that you'll get a valid product from there 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ratcountry (Apr 23, 2013)

zurfaces said:


> I bought from pets megastore because i felt more confident about getting a genuine product even though it wasnt as cheap. I did get a genuine product verified through pfizer and it had the correct smell and color. I have a fear of using a product like this that requires a script and it being a counterfeit and my rats just start convulsing  because it does happen! Best outcome with counterfeit meds is its something that won't hurt them but doesn't provide the relief they.need. So i bought from pets megastore confident that i wasnt going to have to worry about my ratties and after double checking with pfizer before applying i now have happy mite free rats. My poor girl had it so bad by the time it got here that she had chewed all the hair off her legs and chest. So do what you wish but i can tell you that you'll get a valid product from there  Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Thank you so much! I am probably going to be getting it from there. Just wanted to see if there's any other places.


----------



## thesnoogster (May 2, 2013)

Petsofoz . It is in Australia. They shipped it to me in Michigan. It worked.
You need to.get the kitten revolution.
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kenny (Jul 16, 2013)

I buy from this one...


----------

